# Smallest bike for toddler



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

hi, all. i have a 2.5 year old who has learned to ride a strider run bike to almost perfection- amazing! i want to pick up a pedal bike that will fit him. is a 12" bike the way to go? i obviously don't want to get too small so he outgrows it quickly, but just curious what's out there.

thanks.
ez


----------



## Just me (Apr 20, 2007)

*Keep it simple*

My son did the balance bike as well. One day he said he wanted to ride a two wheeler so I took him to the park. He refused to ride in the grass and would only ride on the basketball court. All I did was put him on the bike and he went. It was really cool. 2yrs, 6mos, 17 days (but whose counting).

Friends had given us a real cheap 12" fixed gear and that is what he wanted to ride. The problem they have at that age and size with any bike is standover height. My son is now 3yrs 6mos and he still has trouble getting on the bike. Once on, he'll ride with no problem I just picked up a micro mini with 20" wheels off Craiglslist and he rides it with no issues, just struggles to get on.

Go cheap (but safe) on Craigslist and just keep him riding.

Good luck


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

thanks! it's amazing how much fun he has on his balance bike. my wife is very impressed since we know other kids who get easily discouraged from trying to ride a trike or a bike w/ training wheels- i'm totally sold on balance bike since just about any 2-year old can at least cruise around and then it builds confidence which is so important early on!

i have had my eyes on craigslist for some inexpensive 12" bikes- i'll like to pick one up asap and give it a shot- if anything, it would be nice for him to have a couple bikes to choose from because i can see how the strider is so much fun for him now since he can get some good speed with moving his feet so fast!


----------

